
Show HN: Review my site: Moviemail, get emailed the day a movie is released - thetylerhayes
Link: http://moviemail.info<p>Type a movie title &#62; enter your email address &#62; click Submit = You'll get an email on the movie's release date.<p>There is no registration. No sign-up. No beta. It's just a simple tool.<p>I built this because I was tired of adding movie release dates to my Google Calendar (or forgetting to do so after seeing a cool trailer). Do any of you have this pain point too? If not, I'm fine with just chalking this up as a tool for my own personal purposes.<p>If so, then I know a lot more can still be added, but I'm not sure what I want to add because none of the yet-to-be-added features are heavy pain points of mine. For example, I was thinking of building a "Remind me" button -- similar to Twitter's "Share" button -- which could be embedded on movie blogs like FirstShowing and ScreenRant, and possibly sites like Rotten Tomatoes. At scale this could be a valuable complement to pre-release ticket purchases in gauging movie demand.<p>Any and all thoughts are welcome, I only ask you keep them constructive. Fire away.<p>Thanks<p>PS - Moviemail is built using Rotten Tomatoes' API.
======
shii
Also see WhenItDrops[1] which helps you keep track of weekly upcoming releases
in movies but also music, DVD, game and book releases.

[1]: <http://whenitdrops.com>

~~~
thetylerhayes
Forgot that existed. That is a smart way to get people coming back each week,
but doesn't solve the same problem as granularly as Moviemail. Whenitdrops :
Moviemail :: Coolhunting : Set-and-forget. (You can set-and-forget with
Whenitdrops with their weekly email but that inherently provides more noise
than signal. Moviemail is all signal.)

------
svrocks
I predict you would get many more users if you could get an email reminder
(with link) when new high-quality movie torrents hit piratebay

~~~
thetylerhayes
Probably, but most halfway decent private tracker sites already solve that
internally.

------
thetylerhayes
Clickable: <http://moviemail.info>

